# Blood Parrot info



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there

I'm relatively new to the forum and have been keeping fish for a few years. I'm planning on setting up a 75 gallon tank and would like to stock it with blood parrots and 1-2 Sajicas as well as a dwarf cichlid as well. However, I do not know much about keeping the larger cichlids so this is new to me and I fail to know without experience the dynamics of each fish. Roughly, I am planning to put 3 blood parrots and 1-2 Sajicas with a pair of dorsigeras in a standard 75 gallon. I will also put in the tank some dithers (tetras) and loaches for a clean up crew.

I am having a hard time finding solid information on blood parrots. I am getting conflicting information regarding whether or not 3 is acceptable for a 75 or not. I see advice ranging from 30-55 gallons for one and an additional 10 gallons for each BP over 1. I've also seen that 75 gallons is no where near enough room for 3 BP's.

I guess my question is what do you guys think? Do you think 3 BP's with 2 Sajicas and a pair of dorsigeras have enough room in a 75? Should I only do 1 Sajica? Should I only do 2 BP's?

Any advice you can share would be appreciated.


----------



## eyeguy05 (Apr 9, 2004)

I am by no means an expert on blood parrots, but I think 3 might be pushing it especially since you are stocking other fish with them. they can get pretty big, I just started a 150 gallon tall and put 3 blood parrots.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you. I've come to find it appears that there does not seem to be a strong feel for how much room BP's need. Lots of different sources state 40 gallon minimum up to 55 gallon minimum for 1. Some say 3 or 4 in a 75 is fine. Some say I need to stick with 2 if I'm going to put a Sajica in.

I think as of now it seems like the smartest thing to do would be to start out with 2. Since I already have 1 Sajica and he will definitely be going into the tank with the dorsigeras, it may be best to stick with 2 BP's for now. I can always add another one later.

However, I welcome any and all differing opinions.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

I can see why you want them; their expression is amazing.


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have 2 BP, great fish and a joy to watch, got them a few years ago because my wife loved them. My oldest is 3 years old and about 6" long the other is little under 2 years and 5" long. I keep both in a 55g tank with a few other smaller fish.

I would think a 75g would enough room for 2 BP, 2 dorsigeras, and 2 Sajicas. The BP will be the biggest and they aren't that big.

I will tell you my larger BP is 1 super jerk. He bullies every other fish I have every keep him with. He doesn't hurt anyone (not sure he could) but he will hog food and drive others into hiding around the tank.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you. I think I'm leaning towards doing a single Sajica and 3 BP's as I don't want to deal with spawning aggression in the Sajicas.

So right now I'm thinking of

3 BP's
1 Sajica
2 L. Dorsigera
Kuhli Loaches and a Dojo Loach or two
Diamond Tetras and/or Platy's for dithers.

Depending on how the dorsigeras act when they are put with the bigger fish, I may have to replace them with a bolivian ram or a rainbow cichlid. They are fine in my 36 gallon but when they were in there with gouramis that were bigger than them they hid all the time and never came out. They did not seem happy. So if that is the case with them in a 75, then I may have to rehome them so they can have a chance at a happier home.

Does my stock plan seem reasonable or potential disaster?


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks good to me. Only think I can't speak to is the Loaches I don't know how they are in a tank because I have never keep them. I have heard they like schools but could be wrong on that.

From what I have learned if the fish are hiding you can add a few floating plants or even dither fish, then they will come out a lot more. With your dithers you should be good.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

I plan to have 12-14 kuhli's so a school will not be a problem. The dojo's aren't a schooling fish necessarily. I keep kuhli's now and they are very peaceful. The only thing I am slightly concerned about is whether or not the BP's will eat them.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

What do you guys think of instead of doing dojo loaches doing a Bolivian Ram? So...

3 Blood Parrots
1 Sajica
2 Dorsigeras
1 Ram
Kuhli Loaches for scavengers
Platy/Diamond tetras for dithers.

Would the ram squabble with the other cichlids? Am I pushing my luck too much with 4 different kinds of cichlids in the tank? I'm thinking that my 2 dorsigeras are actually males so I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep both. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

My concern would be the Ram getting bullied, My younger BP is fine with most any fish but the older BP is a jerk and does pick on everyone. He can't hurt them just always following and bugging them. I have had to move fish out of the tank to keep the stress level down.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

If the ram may get bullied (all 3 of the BP's will be juveniles at purchase, roughly 3 inches long), should I worry about the dorsigera? It's looking like I will need to rehome one of my dorsigeras as he seems to be exceedingly stressed by the other dorsigera. So it's looking like my dorsigera count will be reduced to 1.

But if the ram will get bullied should I worry about the other dwarf?


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

I would look twice at any of the dwarf cichlids. From my understanding the Ram is a pretty easy going fish and not aggressive, I don't know about the Dorsigera.

Getting them all together when they are small should help but I would still watch them. Remember every fish is different my younger BP is a great community fish but the older BP is a jerk.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

The dorsigera (at least in my experience with the few that I've kept) are typically even more peaceful than rams.


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

It's hard to say for sure but I would be willing to give it a try. Just watch for any aggression and if you see it move the trouble maker. Maybe you could rehome anyone that is giving you too much trouble.


----------



## Fatherof3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

Your welcome and good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I am using a 46 gallon bow front 36" wide tank to house two blood parrots and a couple of Rams, all is well and peaceful. Depending on what kind of BP you have they range from super docile like mine, or crazy aggressive. Min are of the variety with the very small mouth openings, my oldest is 3 years old and is very social


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Well they get to be around 8 inches. A big reason I cooled on american cichlids is many are kind of large and then you really have room for just 2-3 fish. I think a 55 is the minimum I would get for just one, unless you are really willing to upgrade.

If there was nothing else in the tank I think 75 gallons is probably fine for 3 BP but then you have a bunch of other stuff, albeit not large stuff mainly. That seems like a bit much to me.


----------

